# Using a glass-top electric stove for flask boiling



## Weizguy (2/3/14)

Hey, it's been a while since I started a thread.

Has anyone here used a glass-top electric element for boiling wort in an Erlenmyer flask? (* the only post I could find was from logman*).

Do you usually only fill the flask about 1/2 way with malt solution?

Is it better to boil in my regular milk pan (with pouring lip) and then add to the flask?

Eagerly awaiting replies, as my flasks are meant to arrive tomorrow (Good old Aussie Post) [/sarcastic reference].

Les out


----------



## Yob (2/3/14)

I use the stovetop and the flask, watch it like a hawk though, boil overs are a PITA to scrape clean and never please SWMBO


----------



## going down a hill (2/3/14)

Another thing to think about, if you put aluminium foil on the top as a cap, put it on loose, the pressure can build and as it hits the ceiling rains down hot liquid. A terrible mess.


----------



## Weizguy (2/3/14)

Yob said:


> I use the stovetop and the flask, watch it like a hawk though, boil overs are a PITA to scrape clean and never please SWMBO


I already have boilovers with the saucepan. I'm used to keeping a watchful eye...

2 solutions - a) Replaced stove - Done
b) Replaced missus - Done


----------



## Weizguy (2/3/14)

Thanks people. I received an off-line reply that I'm very grateful for.

Seems that they are a few people successfully heating on a glass-top element.

Re the boilover warnings, I plan to use a drop of the hop extract sold at my lhbs as "Boil-over Insurance"

Have a good evening all. Now back to my glass of Abstinence Dubbel


----------



## pk.sax (2/3/14)

I used to use the Kmart Pyrex brand glassware on the glass top all the time. No problem.


----------



## kahlerisms (2/3/14)

I have never been brave enough to use my erlenmeyers on an electric stove top so I always do my starters on the side burner.

Always had massive problems with boilovers until about 6 months ago when they magically stopped. There no boilover activity at all now. Weird.


----------



## TidalPete (3/3/14)

I have had 500/1000/2000ml Erlenmeyers for many years & have still to commit myself to using them to boil wort on my *electric *stove top. They are products of the Czech Republic & are of much better quality than the 3000ml & 5000ml Erlenmeyers I have recently acquired (China?? Most probably)
One can never be 100% sure of the quality of the stuff acquired & so I sterilise by using a bleach solution which I recycle & use again over & over rather than watch the Erlenmeyer disintegrate/explode on the stove top. :lol:

Either way, I would NEVER attempt to boil wort on an electric hotplate in an Erlenmeyer.

Boil your wort in a saucepan or whatever then add the cooled wort to your (Sterilised) Erlenmeyer.
Too easy!

My 2 cents fellas & waiting for the shellacking if it happens but no worries at all if it does.


----------



## dicko (3/3/14)

kahlerisms said:


> I have never been brave enough to use my erlenmeyers on an electric stove top so I always do my starters on the side burner.Always had massive problems with boilovers until about 6 months ago when they magically stopped. There no boilover activity at all now. Weird.


I know that this is off topic but I have had the same observation recently.
I always had boil overs or massive hot break until I started to use the most recent pack of dried malt.
Strange thing is that it boiled with no foaming.
Maybe the supplier changed their LDME ??
Other than that, I cant explain it.


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/14)

I'm a bit of a chef and I loathe electric ceramic-top stoves. To the initial amusement of many, followed fairly swiftly by "hey that's a brilliant idea, got to get myself a couple of those" for several years now I have cooked almost entirely on camping stoves that take butane canisters.





Cooking aside, you get instantly variable flame and you can set yourself up with one for $13 at Big W plus a buck each for the cylinders. Off topic but for cooking purposes I go through about three canisters a week and buy a shipping carton off Bunnings once a year or so when on a good special.

Edit: and yes, I do have a couple more in the brewery for stockpot work,  - I don't have an E flask but I'd guess they can handle it.


----------



## Bastow (3/3/14)

I use my 1000 erlenmyer flask directly on an electric stove top and have done for years. Put the dme in first as it gets very sticky with the steam coming out. 1 litre is probably a bit small as I.can really only do a 500ml starter because of the boilover effect. I probably need a 2ltr. Lab direct has good gear for an alright price.

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pk.sax (3/3/14)

Bribie G said:


> I'm a bit of a chef and I loathe electric ceramic-top stoves. To the initial amusement of many, followed fairly swiftly by "hey that's a brilliant idea, got to get myself a couple of those" for several years now I have cooked almost entirely on camping stoves that take butane canisters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really OT:

I found the glass topped ceramic cooktops were pretty good at handling cooking, fairly good heat control on those compared to the steel plate or the steel coil ones. Back in India the ceramic coil without the glass top had become popular back in the day when people were making the transition from charcoal or kerosene stove to gas stoves and the speed with which the ceramic and the filament within heats and cools is quite good.

PS: noticed above someone said they didn't like the thin glass - thinner glass will handle sudden heat a lot better than thick glass. Just don't smash it or try to pressurise it by mistake (put a stopper on a heated flask.... Don't do it).


----------

